# Is my cat giving birth?!?!



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

My kitten Bubbles is 8 months old.

Shes really restless now and keeps rolling around on the floor making noises, they arent meows but they are "oooooo" type noises.

Her nipples are pink:


Shes meowing a lot and just now she went and got down onto her body and it looked like she was pushing.







shes moving around a lot now and is licking herself in 'that' region a lot!

We gave her a few places to give birth but she isnt there.

We can see shes pushing cause of her back

Shes drinking milk now.. but is now back to pushing/meowing


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

you sure she's pregnant?

sounds like she's in heat to me xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like she is in heat to me too. I would get her spayed!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LousKoonz said:


> you sure she's pregnant?
> 
> sounds like she's in heat to me xx


thats what i was thinking when i was reading it,.......


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Sounds like she is in heat to me too. I would get her spayed!!!!


agree with BW here, but some vets won't do it until they're firmly out of heat, so check with your vets or alternatively wait til this behaviour finishes, then book in for 7 days after that  x


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

She cant be in heat can she?

Shes meowing a lot now and searching for different places. She keeps going to her little tray and moves away again.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hd_sam said:


> She cant be in heat can she?
> 
> Shes meowing a lot now and searching for different places. She keeps going to her little tray and moves away again.


does she go out,??? is there any chance she could of got caught by a male,???


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

She certainly doesnt look pregnant to me in the images on your first post, she would be a lot larger than that. The others are probably right that she is having her first call, she is certainly old enough for that. Good advice is to get her spayed as soon as you poss can


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got 3 cats, the oldest is 6 years and the one shes been caught mating with a couple weeks ago is the same age as her.

The pics look really small, but she looks really big in real life.

Shes been showing all the signs of pregnancy.

Shes eating twice as much and is very affectionate.. etc..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hd_sam said:


> I've got 3 cats, the oldest is 6 years and the one shes been caught mating with a couple weeks ago is the same age as her.
> 
> The pics look really small, but she looks really big in real life.


so did you see her get mated by your other cat,????? their not related are they,????? brother /sister,????


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

a couple of weeks ago?

she certainly wouldn't be wanting to nest or go into labour if she was only caught a couple of weeks ago x

plus that does not ever necessarily mean she would take and become pregnant x

have you taken her to the vets at all to have her checked before this?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah so you actually witnessed a mating then? In that case if it was a couple of weeks ago that could be why the nipples are looking pinker. Pinking up normally occurs at 21 days. The gestation period is 63 - 65 days, so if you only witnessed the mating a couple of weeks ago, she will have a while to go yet


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

I didn't make them mate or anything.. We just thought she was too young. Yes they are brother and sister and I know its bad. I think they may have mated beofre that time too... We went to get them both males neutered today and they are being done right now and we have to get them soon.

Shes in labor as I type this. I just saw this white/blueish thing on her area down below and then she moved position, I've already found a couple of friends who want kittens and its good that they'll all be looked after.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, then i suggest getting the boy neutered before he gets her pregnant again!!!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Must have been from an earlier mating then  Hope the kits are delivered ok and that they are all well. Make sure that she gets the sacs off their faces and that they are breathing. Good luck.:shocked::shocked:


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Ok, then i suggest getting the boy neutered before he gets her pregnant again!!!!!


Yeah, we got them neutered today. We have to go pick them up at 4pm.



Saynamore said:


> Must have been from an earlier mating then  Hope the kits are delivered ok and that they are all well. Make sure that she gets the sacs off their faces and that they are breathing. Good luck.:shocked::shocked:


Thanks! Her contractions stopped and shes was sitting quietly for 5 minutes, now shes back to squatting/pushing.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Have any arrived yet?


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Not yet. Her contractions have just stopped and shes sitting quietly.

They keep stopping starting every 5/10 minutes.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

poor girl, she must have fallen pregnant at 6 months if she's 8 months now, still a baby herself, keep an eye on her, she maybe too small to have them herself and could need some help. be ready to get her to a vet.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> poor girl, she must have fallen pregnant at 6 months if she's 8 months now, still a baby herself, keep an eye on her, she maybe too small to have them herself and could need some help. be ready to get her to a vet.


I would be getting worried by now, if shes been pushing hard now for more than an hour you need to call the vet, even if its just for reassurance.
best of luck


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It's gone quiet, hopefully something is happening


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Shes just sitting quietly on top of me, but shes really restless and keeps moving around the house.. She pushes after 5 minutes then stops. Im getting worried now.

Also when the 2 cats come back should I keep them away from her?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I would suggest getting her down to the vets just to be safe. 
You are going to get your others soon anyway, so you might as well put your mind at rest by getting her looked at. Try ringing the vets first and see what they say - they might want you to bring her in anyway as she is quite young.

Hope everything works out for you xx


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna call the vets in a sec. Shes now playing with toys. Its weird


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I would take her the vets, you are going to pick your boys up so get them to have a look at her. hope everything is ok. xxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fingers crossed she will be okay - she is so young.


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

I spoke to the vet on the phone and she said to wait an hour or two longer.

She told me to lock the cat up in one room with water and her box where she's going to give birth and thats what I've done.

I hope everything will be ok!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

This is all very exciting...I hope she is ok...and the kittens too!


----------



## gingersnaps (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope she is doing okay, goodluck.


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

We took her to a vet but they just told us she wasn't ready to give birth yet, even after I explained the problem..


She tried pushing again this morning, but now is sleeping next to me. Anyone ever had this problem? Shes a really small cat, only 8 months old herself.


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

So the vet confirmed shes pregnant?


----------



## Miss Snowshoe (Dec 10, 2008)

Aaaaw Bless I Hope She's Ok... Any News Yet?


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah the vet confirmed she is.

She keeps pushing but nothing comes out apart from a clear liquid, but only one drop.

Is there anyway to help her? She pushes harder when someone says 'Good girl bubbles' and tries her best, but shes so small and nothing else happens.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

How long now all in all since the plug came away?

and how long on and off has she tried pushing??


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

She tries here and there. Prob every few hours.

She doesn't go into any of the nests. She does it in the hallway and thats the only place she does it.

This isn't normal and I'm very worried! The vet didnt say ANYTHING about it only that shes not ready.

Is it normal to have contractions and stuff when she isnt ready??? How long will we have to wait??? We're getting worried and the vet didnt really help! She just took our money and said that


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Speak to another Vet and DEMAND answers! Maybe she is just having braxton hicks.


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh! I just asked my dad about that (hes a dr..) He said it could be that, but does it occur in cats?

Shes rolling around a lot. She does it around 1pm everyday then starts again at 3pm and she just done it now at 7.30pm.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I would speak to another vet hunny x

can you see anything down there at all?

i'd guess she doesn't seem to be in any pain??


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

She doesn't seem like shes in any pain. I think it might be that braxton hicks thing. As soon as we put her on the bed shes fine. Its just when shes in one position on the floor she gets that, but only at some times of the day.

When I stroke her and she starts to push a clear drop of liquid comes out, but other than that no.

Is it meant to open or anything?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

it sounds to me like she is in heat....when my cat was in heat she lay on the floor and loved being stroked and then she would leak clear fluid and if she got really excited she would tread the floor, she was meowing bad too.


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh.

Is there a chance the vet could be wrong? She didn't seem that pro. We had to take Bubbles to a different vet than the other two cats. 

She didnt feel Bubbles but she jus spoke to us about her saying she might not be ready.

I hope she is just in heat. I still think she's too young for kittens! 

Nicki2202 did your cat push? She eats double her normal amount too, well shes calmed down now and eating less or I guess that we just assumed that she was eating more because we thought she was pregnant. 

I guess we sort of convinced ourselves she was pregnant?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If I were you I would take her to the Vet tomorrow if poss, if not Monday. Make the Vet examine the cat. If there are no kittens book her in to be spayed. She'll stop calling then.


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

I think she is def in heat now!

Shes calling and both males go running even though they have been neutered!

Is there a chance they can still get her pregnant if they mate now???


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

YES!!! Keep them away!!!!


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

How long will we have to keep them away before they get rid of all the stuff in the males system.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

i still think she's in heat x

Yes they can drop clear liquid when in heat, one of my girls makes a lot of mess when she is x

do the vet check up and they can scan her if need be to make sure x if definitely not then wait til end of call and book her in for spaying x

how long have your boys been neutered??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hd_sam said:


> How long will we have to keep them away before they get rid of all the stuff in the males system.


a month to be sure maybe. i mean they can be with each other but not unsupervised. she will stop calling soon and then she can be spayed and then it will all be ok. and as lou says yes they can leak liquid. nice!


----------



## hd_sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Only 24 hours now and one of the males was done this morning too. so one has only been done for around 12 hours.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Can take up to 6 weeks for male hormones to depleat completely lol x

definitely get her spayed when you can - much safer :scared: haha xx


----------

